# Whirlyball VI : Gonna Make Neal Squeal



## trouttime

Whirlyball VI : Gonna Make Neal Squeal


Its time to set up another one. This will be played Tuesday, January 17th from 7-9pm. It will be open to the first 15 people to get me their money ($19) Everyone is welcome to play....please join us. :woohoo1: 

Whirlyball is played on an enclosed court approximately 40 ft wide by 100 ft long with ten bumper cars, five cars each of yellow and red. Each person is given a Jai-Alai-like wicket they use to throw a softball size waffle ball at a basketball size target hanging at each end of the court. When you hit the target your team is given two points. Checking, of course, is allowed. Each arena has its own referee who sees that things do not get out of hand, helps with rules interpretation, (we normally have none), and contributes color commentary. Each round lasts 13 minutes with 2 minutes for player changes so we can have four games per hour. The rest of the waiting players can watch the games thru the glass around the arena. Both players and spectators have a great time! Adult beverages ARE permitted and recommended!! Snacks & munchies are also recommended while spectating.

WhirlyBall Clinton Township is located at:

19781 15 MILE RD.

CLINTON TWP, MI. 48035

I would like to confirm this date with the whirlyball people so please get your $ to me A.S.A.P.

Make & Send Payment To:
Sean OReilly
21431 Jefferson St.
Farmington Hills, MI.
48336

Sean


----------



## Neal

Sorry I'm busy Tuesday


----------



## ESOX

Neal said:


> Sorry I'm busy Tuesday


What now? Is that the boys appreciation night at Bottoms Up in Ferndale?:16suspect 


I don't care what the date, I'm iready for whirlyball.


----------



## Neal

ESOX said:


> What now? Is that the boys appreciation night at Bottoms Up in Ferndale?:16suspect
> 
> 
> I don't care what the date, I'm iready for whirlyball.


No sssssilly....That's on Wendssssday

I was kidding... I'm in....Oops, I mean I will be there. Insufficient funds check in the mail.


----------



## trouttime

ESOX said:


> What now? Is that the boys appreciation night at Bottoms Up in Ferndale?:16suspect


 :lol: Beat me to it Paul :lol: 

Hey Neal,
A "Rubber Check"........I will accept Nothing in rubber or latex from you
( see above quote) :yikes: 

The line up so far:
Trouttime
Esox
Neal


Come On :chicken: 's


----------



## Kevin

Just put a manilla envelope full of boxtops and coupons in the mail Sean. 
Should be about $19 bucks worth, give or take.


----------



## trouttime

Kevin said:


> Just put a manilla envelope full of boxtops and coupons in the mail Sean.
> Should be about $19 bucks worth, give or take.


Hey,
You guys are the Greatest!! :lol: 

The line up so far:
Trouttime
Esox
Neal
Kevin


Come On :chicken: 's


----------



## MSUICEMAN

I am there... i'll get the check in the mail in the next couple days.

steve


----------



## FIJI

I'll give ya CASH at the MnG (That oughta trounce a couple rubber checks !!)


:evil:


----------



## kbkrause

I should be able to make it.

1 rule though, make Neal stop trying to put his I Love Cats bumper stickers on all the cars... :lol:


----------



## Neal

kbkrause said:


> I should be able to make it.
> 
> 1 rule though, make Neal stop trying to put his I Love Cats bumper stickers on all the cars... :lol:


I just put them on the fast cars to keep you guys out


----------



## NEMichsportsman

I'm in. Pay ya at the MNG!!


----------



## trouttime

The line up so far:
Trouttime
Esox
Neal
Kevin
MSUICEMAN
Fiji
NEMichsportsman
Kbkrause

1/2 way there!!

Come On :chicken: 's


----------



## kbkrause

trouttime said:


> 1/2 way there!!
> 
> Come On :chicken: 's


Let's go for 20! More BS, beer and food time that way...


----------



## trouttime

kbkrause said:


> Let's go for 20! More BS, beer and food time that way...


Hey Guys,
If we have 20 brave enough souls to play that will be fine. I will refund the difference in cost for any players over 15 at the game.

And no neal you will NOT be receiving rolled up dollar bills from me  :lol:


----------



## ESOX

Whirlyball VI : Gonna Make Neal Squeal


----------



## tony_1

I'm in!!! 

Check will go out tomorrow, unless Death Snow 2005, stops the mailman.

See ya then!


----------



## Melon

Sean, can I PayPal you the money?
If not I will snail mail you a check.

Keep an eye in the mail for coupons. WhirlyBall sends out coupons now and then in Val Pak or one of those other coupon bundles for buy 2 hours, get 1 free. We could add a free hour of carnage . :evil: :chillin:

Beer, BS and WhirlyBall. No better way to spend a Tuesday evening.


----------



## Gone Fishing

Jr and I should be able to make it. I can pay you at the M & G if I can make it there Tuesday.


----------



## Neal

Gone Fishing said:


> Jr and I should be able to make it. I can pay you at the M & G if I can make it there Tuesday.


Welcome Back John


----------



## kbkrause

trouttime said:


> Whirlyball VI : *Gonna Make Neal Squeal*


I hope Joel doesn't take it literally...


----------



## Neal

Notice I haven't been back to chat since.....I'm frightened.


----------



## Kevin

trouttime said:


> Hey All,
> Tomorrow is the game :woohoo1:
> Is everyone still in?????


Putting foil on the knuckles now.


----------



## Gone Fishing

Jr and I will be there. Is it 7PM ????????????? till ??????????????


----------



## trouttime

Gone Fishing said:


> Jr and I will be there. Is it 7PM ????????????? till ??????????????


You betcha John 7 pm. to 9 pm. See you there!


----------



## NEMichsportsman

I for one am ready!!!!!!!


----------



## Neal

NEMichsportsman said:


> I for one am ready!!!!!!!


Oh no...It's Mad Max e-pad.


----------



## salmonslammer

:lol:  


I'll be there at 730...gotta work in the D till 7 :rant:


----------



## MSUICEMAN

its at 15 and what?


----------



## trouttime

MSUICEMAN said:


> its at 15 and what?


19781 15 MILE RD.

CLINTON TWP, MI. 48035

Just east of Groesbeck on the north side


----------



## MSUICEMAN

thank ya sir... nice easy drive for myself.


----------



## trouttime

MSUICEMAN said:


> thank ya sir... nice easy drive for myself.


No sweat Steve see you there!!


----------



## Neal

Just so everybody knows, the built up violent tensions between me and trouttime were settled last night. We decided to settle the old fashion way with a bare knuckle parking lot brawl.

Everythings cool now and pecking order has been established.

Hope you're doing OK trouttime.....see you tonite


----------



## trouttime

Neal said:


> Just so everybody knows, the built up violent tensions between me and trouttime were settled last night. We decided to settle the old fashion way with a bare knuckle parking lot brawl.
> 
> Everythings cool now and pecking order has been established.
> 
> Hope you're doing OK trouttime.....see you tonite


I see the Thanks I get Neal. 
NOW what really happened is I was passing this dark parking lot and here is Neal being beat down by this Big Bad Biker Momma :yikes: ( He must have been working the lot for some side cash and could not produce for Momma :16suspect ) So I intercede in his defense, he goes running away just as Hells Angels shows up.
Well, what can I say six against one!!! To make a long story short I ended up with 5 staples and 3 stitches in my head so I will be observing tonight only. Dont let em fool ya!! :evilsmile


----------



## Neal

trouttime said:


> I see the Thanks I get Neal.
> NOW what really happened is I was passing this dark parking lot and here is Neal being beat down by this Big Bad Biker Momma :yikes: ( He must have been working the lot for some side cash and could not produce for &#8220;Momma&#8221; :16suspect ) So I intercede in his defense, he goes running away just as Hells Angels shows up.
> Well, what can I say six against one!!! To make a long story short I ended up with 5 staples and 3 stitches in my head so I will be observing tonight only. Don&#8217;t let em fool ya!! :evilsmile


Ohhh Wow...Obviously I hit him in the head A LOT harder than I thought....Now I feel very badly. 

BTW- If you're done polishing my shoes, please bring them along with you tonite.


----------



## trouttime

Neal said:


> BTW- If you're done polishing my shoes, please bring them along with you tonite.



Polishing.... Ah ha.... Now I understand what you were doing in that parking lot!!! I thought "She" seemed rather built and hairy for a woman you really are


----------



## tangleknot

See you guys tonight!:fish2:


----------



## jimdaye

It sounds like a ball - but I bowl on Tuesday nights :sad: ---Thanks for the invite


----------



## yellowbelly80

good times everyone wil have to do it again yellow team we rocked :evilsmile now we jus need some ice


----------



## kbkrause

Fun night and I think everyone left without major injury... Good to see some new faces as well as some faces that I would rather not have to look at...  

It was good to have a new orginizer, it put some life into the event that was priviously lacking... 

Finally, a new rule for next time will be no self induced injury to avoid play. Right trouttime?


----------



## trouttime

kbkrause said:


> Good to see some new faces as well as some faces that I would rather not have to look at...
> 
> Finally, a new rule for next time will be no self induced injury to avoid play. Right trouttime?


 

I have to agree Kevin, had a great time even though I could not do any  ing.

Trust me when I tell you I will follow the New rule to the letter amd wont be repeating "That Move" any time soon     

Thanks to all that attended.....Yea I guess you too Neal :evilsmile


----------



## Neal

> It was good to have a new orginizer, it put some life into the event that was priviously lacking...


I agree....Sean puts on a hell of a show. I vote to put him in charge of all future whirlyball games. :woohoo1: 

Thanks Sean for setting it up.


----------



## trouttime

Neal said:


> I agree....Sean puts on a hell of a show. I vote to put him in charge of all future whirlyball games. :woohoo1:
> 
> Thanks Sean for setting it up.



Thanks man, I would be happy to!!

Ok, we are looking at Tuesday February 7th for the next one. If there is enough interest I will start a new thread, start collecting the $$ and send in a deposit. Please send your replies.........it is MY turn to


----------



## NEMichsportsman

Prolly should start a new thread re: the 7th.


I'm in.


Wheres the pics?


----------



## yellowbelly80

im in for sure


----------



## tangleknot

I had a great time, thanks for putting it all together Sean. My bruises are beginning to fade.


----------



## trouttime

tangleknot said:


> I had a great time, thanks for putting it all together Sean. My bruises are beginning to fade.


Hey Sara,
Glad you enjoyed it, I TOLD the guys to treat you like a lady...but who listens to me  Besides from what I saw you are one lady that definitely does NOT hit like a girl :lol: If you John and the boys would like to join us looks like another round Feb. 7th I'll keep you posted!!

Sean


----------



## Big Frank 25

WIFE BEATERS?:yikes:


----------



## salmonslammer

Yep...Smack them in the head!!!!:evil: 


After all it was just a pass!!!


Might be able to make it..........be loading out the superbowl, so I dont' know for sure????


----------



## Neal

Whirlyball VII: Fake Accident Investigation


----------



## Neal

Game on!!!!!

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1050689&posted=1#post1050689


----------

